# [OpenVZ/Announce] vzctl 4.9



## Geek (Apr 22, 2015)

OpenVZ project has released a new major vzctl version.
Read below for more information. Everybody is advised to upgrade.

Changes
=======
(since 4.8)

New functionality and other important changes:
* vzmigrate: check CPU caps for suspended CT
* suse-{add,del}_ip.sh: support for IP mask
* vz.conf: allow list of interfaces in NEIGHBOUR_DEVS (#1289, #3192)
* Introduce funtoo-set_hostname (#3097)
* vz-postinstall: add way to disable distro kernels
* vzctl set --devnodes|--devices: made cumulative, fix
* vzctl set --devnodes: remove devices from CT
* vzctl start/resume: load kernel modules needed for CT (nfs, nfsd, ppp, veth, bridge)
* vzctl create: disallow VE_PRIVATE be a mount point (#3166)
* vzevent: try to run a script for all known events
* vzctl restore|resume: add --skip-fsck

Fixes:
* redhat-add_ip.sh: support for Fedora 21 and RHEL/CentOS 7.1 (#3169)
* vzctl snapshot-delete: ignore ploop 'no guid found'
* suse-add_ip.sh: fix for venet routing in SUSE 13.2
* osrelease.conf: add suse 13.2
* vzctl chkpnt: workaround for ENOSPC
* ct_enter(): enter mnt namespace last (#3038)
* vzmigrate: fix for vzfsync if VE_PRIVATE differs (#3170)
* init.d/vz-gentoo: fix a typo
* vzctl.spec: fix iptables checking for RHEL5 (#2755)
* vzmigrate: use DUMPDIR for CT dump (#3054)
* vzmigrate: don't hardcode /vz/lock, use LOCKDIR (#2976)
* vzmigrate: use C locale (#3049)
* vzlist: fix cpuunits rounding (#3120)
* snapshot-switch --must-restore: fix restoring config
* fs_create: lock private
* vps_create: minor fixes to cleanup logic
* make_dir_mode(): ignore EEXIST from mkdir()
* vzlist -j: output valid JSON for no CTs
* init.d/vz-redhat: fix exit codes according to LSB (#3195)

Improvements:
* vzmigrate: random ports for ploop copy (#3052)
* vzctl start: close extra fds later (to show errors from exec_container_init()) (#3091)
* vzctl start: mkdir /proc in CT if needed (#3091)
* vzctl create: fix an error message
* vzctl.spec: require recent RHEL6 kernel (#3094)
* init.d/vz*: load pio_kaio
* suse-add_ip.sh: fix a warning
* suse-del_ip.sh: remove venet routes
* init.d/vz-redhat: fix a bashism (#3148)
* vzctl delete: do rm config/dump even if failed to rm VE_PRIVATE
* dists/scripts/{funtoo,gentoo}*: remove env var doc
* debian-add_ip.sh: silent an error
* vzeventd: ignore non-existent event scripts

Documentation:
* vzeventd(8): document new behavior
* vzcptcheck(8): describe caps check w/o CTID
* vz.conf(5): describe new NEIGHBOUR_DEV syntax

See full changelog here:
http://git.openvz.org/?p=vzctl;a=shortlog;h=vzctl-4.9


Download
========
http://wiki.openvz.org/Download/vzctl/4.9


Thanks
======
OpenVZ project would like to thank the following people who contributed patches
and/or provided bug reports for this vzctl release (in no particular order):

* Sergey Ya Korshunoff
* Avi Brender
* Pavel Odintsov
* Denis Ognewsky
* Pete Foster
* Alexander Tsoy
* Kevin Holly
* Scott Dowdle
* Raphael Geissert
* Ola Lundqvist
* Daniel Robbins
* nethubonline
* Per Johansson
* Alexander Prinsier
* Dmitry V. Levin
* Devon
* toumin


----------



## Geek (Apr 22, 2015)

Some of these changes ... well you should probably be running this in QA for at least a little while.


----------

